# hydroton pellets



## g-13 (Feb 6, 2007)

well i got some hydroton the other day. i didnt know those things float. how r u supposed to out them in an ebb and flow system? without them going all over the tray? or does that even matter


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 6, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> well i got some hydroton the other day. i didnt know those things float. how r u supposed to out them in an ebb and flow system? without them going all over the tray? or does that even matter


 
Hhaahahahahaaha, SURPRISE!

No, as you've found out by now, they are very porus and until they become saturated with water, they retain enough air to float.

Just force them under and they will all sink.

Thanks, that was a great laugh man!

I did the same thing the first time I used them. Until then, I used lava rock and it sinks right away!.


----------



## g-13 (Feb 6, 2007)

i was thinking i never seen any other ppls hydroton float. thought i had a bad batch. aint nothing like a rookie,huh?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 6, 2007)

hmmmmm  hahahahahaha   that is a questio of the month


----------



## g-13 (Feb 12, 2007)

use hot water it makes them sink faster


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 12, 2007)

g-13 said:
			
		

> use hot water it makes them sink faster



Sharing that experience already


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

The air trapped in them is what keeps them floating. Just push them under and shake them a little to free the air.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 13, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well Ive Been Shaking them, stirring them and even holding them under but the little suckers wont stay down for me. Im begining to think this is some kind of joke,Lets see how long before the hydro newbie figures out they never will.



Gotta go yo work but I hope yer Hydroton pellets drop soon. LOLOLOLOLL


----------



## Growdude (Feb 14, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well its been 72 hours and they are still afloat. How long does this process take? Im trying to determin at what point I start complaining to the store. I still think this is some kind of joke LOL


 
In my E+F I dont flood over the top of the hydroton so the few inches of dry ones hold them down.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well its been 72 hours and they are still afloat. How long does this process take? Im trying to determin at what point I start complaining to the store. I still think this is some kind of joke LOL


Wow man, I don't think I've ever seen Hydroton float that long. That's weird. Of course, in an ebb and flow system, the top two inches of hydroton never get wet anyway so this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## KADE (Feb 14, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Wow man, I don't think I've ever seen Hydroton float that long. That's weird. Of course, in an ebb and flow system, the top two inches of hydroton never get wet anyway so this shouldn't be a problem.


 
yeah, i dunno of any system that would be completely flooded up to the stem... i wouldn't worry about the floating hydroton imho.


----------



## KADE (Feb 15, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Well Im making a top feed bubbler drip system with the waterfarm kit a 5 gallon bucket ,a 10 inch net pot designed to snap on like a lid. I probally shouldnt worry to much about floating pellets in my sytem, but come on these pellets are supposed to sink, Im worried now that the pellets wont hold enough water for my plant.


 
They won't float from drip stakes.... u'll be fine man.


----------

